# Squirrel Hunting - Who Do You Do With It?



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm interested in taking my kids squirrel hunting, but I'm not sure what most people do with the squirrel. I'm more of the eat-what-you-kill type, so I'm not looking to just leave it there.

Do most people eat squirrels they shoot or do they leave them behind?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

never kill anything you do not intend to use. thats wastefull and totaly unsportsman like.

aside from that little rant....
squirrel is the finest tasting meat you will take in the woods.

first go online and learn how to skin and clean the squirrel. its easy fast and neat. i refer to the pealing the skin off like pajamas.

then collect a variety of recipe. do both of these with your kids. its all part of the hunting experiance. 
my personal favorite is a recipe made with sausage gravey, you pour it over the cut up squirrel and a serving of rice. also a squirrel mushroom soup and rice cassarol is good. but its all best if you and your younguns pick it out, hunt it down clean and cook it together.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

P.S. teach them now,,,if you kill it,,,you grill it.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

I only hunt squirrels with people I know will take any I shoot along with what they shoot. I have eaten some good squirrel before but not when I make it for some reason.
I do not kill something that won't get used, and not just used for fertilizer.


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

john warren said:


> P.S. teach them now,,,if you kill it,,,you grill it.


That is definitely what we have done to date and how we live. They have no problem watching/helping me clean game (ducks, etc.) and they enjoy the taste a lot.

They aspire to hunt deer, so I'm looking for that next step up in the hunting experiences for them. 

It seems like squirrels are the natural progression as it requires stalking, patience, and marksmanship. However, we just have never had squirrel (nor do I personally know anyone who has). 

My wife, kids, and I were discussing squirrel hunting at the table last night and I mentioned that if we did hunt squirrel, we would need to be prepared to eat them. I was surprised that none of them had an aversion to the idea.

Now I'm trying to get a feel for what others do and make sure this is a hunt that would be both enjoyable and honorable.


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Any recipe that calls for chicken can be substituted with squirrel. 

I hunted squirrels from the age of 12 to 17 religiously- took over 200 off the same 80 acres. 

I shot them, brought them home, cleaned them, and cooked them. I usually slow boiled them for an hour then used them as substitute for cooked chicken.

Squirrel quesidillas
squirrel casserole
deep fried squirrel
squirrel and dumplings...

You get the picture. One adult serving would equal 1.5 to 2 squirrels.

Good luck. It's a great way to get the kids into the sport- not too difficult and not too easy.


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

PJ, that is very encouraging. I'll have to pass this all along to the family.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Pressure cook them and use as already mentioned in place of anything you would use chicken. Squirrel Pot Pie is the bomb! 

I checked "Other" as I like to use squirrel tails to tie flies with, primarily a "springs wiggler".


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Squirrel hunting is fun, anymore when I decide to do it I carry my .32 cal BP rifle. That way I am fairly certain I won't have to clean any. I do like to eat them, just hate cleaning them.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

kill it and grill it or don't do it. For us at my house.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

It's a sweet tasting meat. I make everything from a fricasee to buffalo wings with the qtrs to spring rolls after I pressure cook the meat off. I wish I had time to hunt them more often. There a a number of ways to skin them. I can dress them out in less than 5 min. If you can't find a quick and easy way pm me. I grew up chasing bushtails as well as my kids. Good luck.


MP15TDriver said:


> I'm interested in taking my kids squirrel hunting, but I'm not sure what most people do with the squirrel. I'm more of the eat-what-you-kill type, so I'm not looking to just leave it there.
> 
> Do most people eat squirrels they shoot or do they leave them behind?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

would love to hunt them again but i hate to clean them i just can't seem to get the hang of it heck i was watching 5 fox at the same time the other night bow hunting


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I eat the squirrils I shoot, As far as who I do it with, None of your buisness:tdo12:


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Typically, I use a crock pot 90% of the time to cook squirrel meat. Front legs, back (minus the rib cage area) and rear legs go in with a little water. Let cook on low all day and the meat will literally fall of the bone. 
Then you can add the meat to soups, stews, BBQ for sandwiches, add to caseroles, omletes.... heck, the list is endless.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

for you guys that hate to clean squirrel watch the video on line about how to peel the skin off inside out like pajamas. its so easy its almost fun. and you will get back to the challenge of hunting squirrel. heck,,,anyone can shoot an animal as huge as a deer.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Once you clean a few and get a system it's not that difficult. I use a pair of game shears and peel them. I mostly fry mine up or make a stew.

Just don't use a blow torch to clean them like that guy from the west side of the state did a few weeks ago.


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

Big Reds said:


> Typically, I use a crock pot 90% of the time to cook squirrel meat. Front legs, back (minus the rib cage area) and rear legs go in with a little water. Let cook on low all day and the meat will literally fall of the bone.
> Then you can add the meat to soups, stews, BBQ for sandwiches, add to caseroles, omletes.... heck, the list is endless.


How come you don't cook the rib cage area? I would have thought that you would simply put the entire cleaned body (minus fur, internals, paws, and head) into a crock pot to cook off the meat from the bones. 

If you do remove the rib cage area, what do you remove exactly?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok here is how i divide the meat, hind quarters, for frying, the rest for soup and such. almost no meat on the ribs,,, but they add flavor to soup


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

contact mepps spinners i think they will pay you for the tails.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wait a minute,,,,,"who do you do with it?"....thats just sick,,,,,(uh can i watch?)


----------

